# 12 lead EKG game



## rhan101277 (Oct 17, 2008)

This is pretty good, I found it when looking for who first invented the EKG.  It has 4 patients that you have to read EKG's on and determine what is the matter.  I just thought I would post it here for those who were interested in trying it.

http://nobelprize.org/educational_games/medicine/ecg/index.html


----------



## sabbymedic (Oct 17, 2008)

Good game. I have not been reading ekg's in a couple of months I have been on modified but I guess I still remember. I managed to get them all right the first time out. Too funny


----------



## mikie (Oct 17, 2008)

4 out of 4...and I'm only a basic with little-no training on ECGs.  I guess that makes me a medic


----------



## tydek07 (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks for passing it on


----------



## MJordan2121 (Nov 8, 2008)

I got all four correct myself, woo hoo!


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 8, 2008)

gee if only we had an animated picture of the heart with black boxes and what not it would make cardiology diagnoses as simple as that game.


----------



## Gi.Josiah6201 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Wonderful*

Truly awesome game. I assume you have all gone to  

http://www.skillstat.com/Flash/ECG_Sim_022505.html

This is another truly amazing resource for recognizing arrhythmias and it makes it into a very fun game as well.


----------



## Gi.Josiah6201 (Nov 21, 2008)

*i mean*

arrhythmias / dysrrhythmias i mean          im smart:sad:


----------



## Guardian (Nov 21, 2008)

mikie said:


> 4 out of 4...and I'm only a basic with little-no training on ECGs.  I guess that makes me a medic





No, if you were a paramedic, you would have quit half way through the first one because of boredom.


----------



## BeachmedicJB (Oct 31, 2011)

Guardian said:


> No, if you were a paramedic, you would have quit half way through the first one because of boredom.



LMAO soo very true...:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

